# zzyzx snap jack cables?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone ever hear of them? Theres quite a picture in the latest guitar world magazine...









lol.

Anyway, according to their site, the cables have no popping noise, you switch guitars in a snap (lol?), prevents damage to guitar and amp? and a hawt blonde will come and wrap herself in cables apparently


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My friend Hamstrung purchased some (one ?) of these cables and he seemed impressed.

He didn't mention anything about the hawt blonde part.

Hopefully he will post his thoughts on the cables....

Peace 

Dave


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

greco said:


> My friend Hamstrung purchased some (one ?) of these cables and he seemed impressed.
> 
> He didn't mention anything about the hawt blonde part.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping he posts some pics of the blonde.


I actually read awhile back on those cables and it looks like a really cool idea.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

what about batteries for you active pups... won't be active for long.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When one of these was given away on these boards I believe the winner gave it to someone else due to using active pickups. I believe they don't really work properly with active pickups. Although I'm not positive about that.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

That was me! Yes, as a bp, I don't change basses often and the plug left in the jack will leave the preamp on. So I traded it to Washburned for a P90. They don't make a peep at all when you conn/disc, magnets grab good. Safety feature too that a jack won't get damaged or the amp won't get yanked over.


----------

